# Bolivar Dam ????



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i fished the Bolivar Dam once last year for channel cats and flatheads, me and the wife caught around 10 tiny yellow bullheads and that was all. Is the fishing any good at this spot or what ?? i hear there is good pike fishing what about saugeyes, smallmouths and catfish ??? what baits for the eyes and smallies do you recommend ?? when i fished it for cats , we used livers and crawlers and some live creek chubs and had nothing except for the tiny bullheads. we fished right up near the discharge area is there better areas farther down stream ?? any info would be appreciated.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

I do good there at bolivar with a doll fly jig with a crappie minnow and a bobber. I fish right were the water comes out of the tunnel and hits the river. The water is a little rough and its hard to detect a bite but usually the bobber goes under. its only about 2-4ft right there. I seen a few guys catch pike like that in the same spot. Im not sure what the rig they had on the hook end but they used a bobber. Hope that helps you.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Channel cats can be in there, but I can't tell ya on what or where exactly  Nothing huge I have seen yet, but one night with 8 between 5-9 lbs. a few others less than 5 lbs. in 4 hours fishing. Like any place else, the fish are not always in there biting good, but when they are look out. Just like every other place anyone fishes


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

right where the concrete for the out flow ends there is a hole dug out on the bottom of the creek that runs almost bank to bank but not quite on days when theres little or no current fish with shrimp or chicken livers or cutbait and cast up towards outflow tube and let your bait drift down into that hole if the fish are in there and feeding you have some pretty good action for channel cats ive never caught any bullheads or flats in there just channels my best time have been just before dark till an hour or so after on nights that are overcast with a very slight drizzleof rain . :B


----------

